

Android To Surpass Microsoft Windows - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2013/03/19/android-to-surpass-microsoft-windows/

======
Zigurd
You may very well be thinking "The PC cannot and will not be replaced."

For some tasks that is true. But, the same can be said of mainframes. They
still are there, and still make big money for the remaining makers. But they
are not relevant.

PCs will continue to be used, but with sharply attenuated relevance. What do I
mean by relevance? Ask yourself: "If I am pitching a new venture, and there is
a chance Microsoft will get into that sector, are my chances diminished?"

10 years ago, nobody would invest if Microsoft made noises about getting into
some sector. Today, investors might not even take that into consideration.
"What if the next version of Windows has that built in?" isn't a relevant
question.

